# Micromaster Vector ansteuern über PB



## CheGuevara83 (6 September 2007)

Hi, ich habe eine Frage und zwar kann man folgenden Frequenzumrichter auch über Profibus ansteuern oder geht das nur mit den neueren Modellen??
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250157010287&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015

Gruß
Che


----------



## jabba (6 September 2007)

Willst Du das zum spielen oder zum verkaufen ?

Der Verkäufer hat den genauen Typ nicht angegeben, aber für den Vector gab es auch eine PB -Karte, die Frage ist nur ob man die noch bekommt.

Prizipiell sollte es damit gehen,hab einige Vector mit Profibus am laufen.

Aber so was bei EBAY , da frag ich mich
"Wolle Rooose kaufen?"

Also Vorsicht bei Sachen bei EBAY, die es nicht mehr bei Siemens in der Mall gibt !


----------



## CheGuevara83 (6 September 2007)

Naja das ganze ist für eine Technikerarbeit. Und da man als Bafögempfänger nicht so wirklich viel Geld hat....muss man sowas eben bei Ebay kaufen;-)

Genaue Bezeichnung ist: Micromaster Vector 6SE3221-5DC40

Wäre nicht schlecht wenn jemand die genau ProduktID wüsste


----------



## jabba (7 September 2007)

Das Profibusmodul heisst CB15, Handbuch gibts bei Siemens zum Download. Die Bestellnummer hab ich nicht gefunden, hab auch keine alten Katalog mehr.


----------



## PhilippL (7 September 2007)

Hallo,
das Profibusmodul für deinen Vektor hat die Bestellnummer

*6SE3290-0XX87-8PB0*

Bekommst aber leider nur noch als Ersatzteil.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## CheGuevara83 (7 September 2007)

Vielen Dank Nun bin ich schon ein bisschen schlauer.....

Ihr könnt mir doch sicherlich auch sagen ob ich alle Parameter über Profibus verändern kann oder?? Weil wenn ich nur über Digitale/Analoge Signale gehe und nicht das Display auf dem FU benutzen möchte, wäre es mir doch theoretisch nicht möglich die Motornennfrequenz/Bemessungsstrom laut Typenschild und solche Motorangaben zu ändern oder?? Würde nämlich am liebsten verschiedene Motoren an den Fu anschließen können und die Eingabe von den Motordaten über einen Panel Pc vornehmen.

Gruß
Che


----------



## Dotzi (8 September 2007)

Wenn PPO1 oder PPO5 unterstützt wird, dann kann jeder Parameter im Umrichter über den Bus gelesen und geschrieben werden. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass diese PPO Typen nicht unterstützt werden.


----------



## CheGuevara83 (9 September 2007)

In der Dokumentatio vom CB15 steht das den PPO Typ 1 und 3. Demnach müsste ich ja alle Einstellungen wie Nenndrehzahl/Nennmotorstrom u.s.w einstellen können oder?


----------



## Dotzi (9 September 2007)

Ja, via PPO 1 Typ das sind dann 4PKW+2PZD. Damit lässt sich jeder Parameter lesen und schreiben.


----------

